# boost leak where is like.



## pitbull (Sep 1, 2006)

i have had a little play around with my r34 gtt as its over fueling badly and i have relised its got a air leak, rough idle,hard to keep stable boost and well down on power. so i took the air filter off and bocked it off and it still ran for say 20 seconds so its got a boost leak but i can't chase it down so is there any LIKELY places for it to be? oh standard intercooler and so on so no fmic


----------



## pitbull (Sep 1, 2006)

anyone?


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

I heard about that the small pipes connected to the underside off the plenum tend to split often, maybe a good place to start, although it's a crap spot to get to...


----------



## pitbull (Sep 1, 2006)

sounds a nice job lol i will have a look there thank you


----------



## beaumackenzie (Jan 21, 2008)

i would say brittle hoses but thats more of an occurance in the older skylines, more like a gasket or join.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Use a can of brake cleaner to find air leaks. When you spray on the offending hose, gasket, etc, engine note will rise. Have a fire extinguiser handy, just in case although it's very unlikely you'll need it.


----------



## pitbull (Sep 1, 2006)

i have some carb cleanler that will do. time to dig around but some of the intercooler hoses can'e be got at without takeing pipes off so i can do it to them


----------

